
Show HN: Gravity Rush 2 motion comic cutscene remade on the web - chaficn
https://gravity-rush.motioncomics.io
======
chaficn
As part of my work on motioncomics.io, I'm experimenting with different types
of techniques to read digital comics on the web. I came across the cutscenes
of the Gravity Rush games on YouTube, such as this one:
[https://youtu.be/HL9Vp5HYpJ4?t=17m13s](https://youtu.be/HL9Vp5HYpJ4?t=17m13s),
and thought I'd build a web version of this.

This is the result. It's written with HTML, CSS and Javascript and hosted it
on Netlify. I hope you folks like it!

If you're interested in creating and publishing motion comics on the web,
check out motioncomics.io. Announcements and updates are posted on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/motioncomicsio](https://twitter.com/motioncomicsio).

Art credits:

Art is from the game Gravity Rush 2. Music is "Gravity Rush 2 Banga Ambient I"
by Kohei Tanaka. Background image designed by aopsan / Freepik. Page turn
sound by Mydo1 / freesound.

